# How to install IP Messenger ??



## laptops4u (Aug 18, 2006)

i want to install IP Messenger on linux rhel 4. i have downloaded and tryed to install but i m not able to do so can any one help me i this.
When i try to install gives me this error 

[bipin@www gipmsg-0.4.0beta1]$ ./configure
creating cache ./config.cache
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes
checking for working aclocal... missing
checking for working autoconf... missing
checking for working automake... missing
checking for working autoheader... missing
checking for working makeinfo... found
checking for gnome-config... no
checking for gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found
checking extra library "applets"... ./configure: line 1117: no: command not foun                                             d

checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

You dont have all dependencies installed, and no compilers as I see it... Use a package manager please.


----------



## laptops4u (Aug 18, 2006)

How do i get thant and install ?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 18, 2006)

You need to install GCC and make. How are you gonna compile something without a compiler?
Or install IP Messenger rpm if one can be found. That will be better.
But, if you still want to compile use yum and install gcc, make and all their dependancies.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 18, 2006)

run `system-config-packages` as root and select programming ....tools


----------



## laptops4u (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont know how do u do that ? do u have any idea about it ???
i tryed running this tools from root login it gave me this error :-

[root@www ~]# system-config-packages
Unable to import gtk module.  This may be due to running without
$DISPLAY set.  Exception was:
could not open display
[root@www ~]#


pls help ..
Thanx


----------



## borg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hold on. Which distro r u using. OK...I c u r using RHEL. The point is that u need to install a program called GCC (I don't know why this Linux doesn't install this thing by default. Only causes pain & suffering to the newbees).

I haven't used RHEL, but I am guessing that it will be very similar to fedora core. Heres what u do-

1. Click on the Kmenu (the thing like start menu)
2. Point to system & click on add/remove programs & enter the root password when prompted
3. In the program that opens u have to find & install GCC . As far as I can remember, it is found in the development category. I recommend u install everything in that section.

This should work


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2006)

Ahh u must have selected desktop installation of RHEL. Thats u must not be having gcc. I dunno if yum exists for RHEL.
Check if this thing works from root : "yum -y install gcc g++" !


----------

